# Fable 2 Sig



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I think this is one of my favorite and best sigs i've ever made. I'm in love with the background and I think it came out really well.










and with the hero added


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I like the first one the second one is good but maybe blend the render in a little more would be better..


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

gotta love fable 2, i went nuts when that game came out lol
i like the second one the best
good work MJ


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If your stock was roughly the same tone as your BG, it would have blended alot better, but the contrast is too wide.

Also, make the text more visible, or is that what you're going with?

Either way, the BG is crazy.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Yeah plazz I agree the render is just too bright for the BG. After Nikos said to blend it more I tried but it just doesn't go well with the background.

I was kind of trying to make the text faded into the background or look like it was part of/coming out of the clouds.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Try either desaturating it a little, or perhaps a photo filter, preferably the same hue as the BG.


----------

